# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  لإجراء حوارات بسيطة بالانجليزي

## I wanna

للشكر

Thanks

Thanks, very much

Thanks a lot

Very may thanks

Thank you


للردعلىالشكر

not at all

that's all right

you are welcome

Welcome


للإعتذار

I'm so sorry

So sorry

I beg your pardon

Pardon me

My applogy


للردعلىالاعتذار

not at all

It's all right


للإعتذار

Allow me

May I ………?

Certainly

Of course

With pleasure


Do you mind if ………..

Of course not!

Not at all!


May I come in?

Certainly!

May I use your telephone?

Sure!


Might I see you you alone?

Of course!


للتحذير

take care!

Look out!

Take care pf yourself!


للتطوعبتقديمخدمة

May I help you ?

Any help?

Anything I can do for you?

Yes, please


للرجاء

will you ….؟

Would you ….?

Excuse me,..?


للردعلىالرجاء

sure! Certainly !

of course!

Sure if I can

With pleasure

I;m afraid I can't

Of course not


التمنيات


have a nice weekend

You,too

Have a nice day

I wish you will

You,too

I wish you the best

Bless you

Please remember me to….


الإعجاب


fantastic! - Fine

Good. - Great. - It's nice

Wonderful

What a ……!

المحبة


It's a great pleasure for me to …..

How coul we ever forget you

We were together at least


الموافقة


All right. – As you like -

Certainly. - - Exactly . I agree

I don't blame you

I know what you mean

I see

It's up to you

Naturally


لايوجد


mind

No problem. Okay ( ok )

I guess so

I hope so

I suppose so

I think so

I would be glad to

That's a good idea

Well. – very well - with pleasure


عدمالموافقة


All right , but….

I can't agree. - I can't agree with you

I don't believe so

I don't expect so

I don't hope so

I don't think so




لايوجد

No.

That's wrong

I refuse to believe that

You are quite wrong

No way

التعريفبالأشخاص :

Hello, I'm ………

I'd like to introduce Ali

Let me introduce you to Fahd

Pleased to meet you

How do you do


الاستئذان

I really must go now

Ok. See you

See you again

See you later

So long. Take care


ردالفعل


How exciting ! How terrible

I am delighted

I don't care

What a pity

What a shame


للطلب


just a minute

Just a moment please

Wait a minute


طلبالتكرار


what did you say

Please speak more loudly

Speak up

Speak up please, I can't hear you


تعابيرللربط


above all

Accordingly

After all

As a result

Finally

First of all

Fortunately

However

In addition

----------


## كبرياء

طرح حلوو ..~
ومميز ..! 
تسسلم الإنآمل ..}

----------


## I wanna

> طرح حلوو ..~
> ومميز ..! 
> تسسلم الإنآمل ..}



 

يسلموووو و شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*طرح قميل ومٌفيد :) ،*

*تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح ..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي

**
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو على الطرح الرائع يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية

----------


## I wanna

> *مرآإحب ،* 
> *طرح قميل ومٌفيد :) ،*
> 
> *تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح ..*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،*
> 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم*
> 
> ...







> يسلمو على الطرح الرائع يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية



مشكورين وااااااايد على تواجدكم الرائع هنا

----------

